# Painting Trailer?



## JZHeyde (Nov 2, 2010)

Good morning, 

I am fairly new to the site...I lurk mostly and read as much as I can when I have time. I recently purchased a 16 starcraft seafarer with an old steel tilt trailer. I am in the process of stripping the trailer to paint/refurbish it before I get into the boat. I want to make sure I have a way to transport the boat before I put a lot of effort into turning it into the boat I want. I have all of the mechanical ability and tools I could ever need but what I do need is some advise. 

I bought some steel flex for the boat after reading up on it and through a problem with shipping damage I actually ended up with a total of three gallons. Just to be clear I did not scam anyone, and I worked everything out with Janet at Fasco. To make a long story short, has anyone painted their trailer with the steel flex? I have the original compound, not the super slick. 

I figure since I have the steel flex it may not be a bad idea to paint the trailer but I wanted to see what you guys thought about it. I have learned a weath of information from this website and I plan to hopefully be able to contribute one day. 

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know anything about the steelflex, so no help there. I have read several threads on here that mention the stuff, I would search the site and see what turns up, bet you will get some help there. GL


----------



## lbursell (Nov 3, 2010)

Let me start by saying that I have zero first hand experience with Steel Flex. From the reviews on this site, it sure sounds like a very good product and the initial idea of using it on a trailer sounds great.

That being said, Steel Flex is applied with a roller and there are a lot of nooks and crannies on a trailer that you just can't get to with a roller. I'm definitely not saying "Don't use it", just suggesting that you have a Plan B ready for those spots you can't reach with a roller. Maybe something like a putty knife you can use to "spackle" it into those tight spots.

If you do go the Steel Flex route, be sure to give us pics of the process and updates from time to time, 'cause that trailer should last forever.


----------

